# Conqueror Fuzz



## niketplos (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm really liking it. Bummed I didn't have a 1/4w 220k CC resistor so I have to use a film one as I couldn't squeeze a 1/2w one in. Also thought it looked nice with some of the gold stomp switches I had, wish I had one for the toggle.

Boxed it all up but forgot to mod the fuzz knob, so the fuzz knob works backwards. One thing I noticed was that you hardly get any distortion unless the gain is almost cranked. I'm not sure if that's because I didn't do the fix or it's just the nature of the pedal.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 10, 2019)

niketplos said:


> I'm really liking it. Bummed I didn't have a 1/4w 220k CC resistor so I have to use a film one as I couldn't squeeze a 1/2w one in. Also thought it looked nice with some of the gold stomp switches I had, wish I had one for the toggle.
> 
> Boxed it all up but forgot to mod the fuzz knob, so the fuzz knob works backwards. One thing I noticed was that you hardly get any distortion unless the gain is almost cranked. I'm not sure if that's because I didn't do the fix or it's just the nature of the pedal.


Nice!!!
You can still do the gain mod... on my second one I forgot to do it and did it after the pedal was finished... as far as the sweep I A B’ed with the original and it’s exactly the same...


----------



## niketplos (Sep 10, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Nice!!!
> You can still do the gain mod... on my second one I forgot to do it and did it after the pedal was finished... as far as the sweep I A B’ed with the original and it’s exactly the same...


Thanks!

I mean if its the same but only reversed, i'll probably just keep it that way. Thinking of building one with a different inductor like you did and maybe use some different transistor.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 10, 2019)

niketplos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I mean if its the same but only reversed, i'll probably just keep it that way. Thinking of building one with a different inductor like you did and maybe use some different transistor.


Yeah what kinda transistors you thinking ??


----------



## niketplos (Sep 10, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah what kinda transistors you thinking ??



Not sure yet, I have a bunch of old telefunken BC ones I could try.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 10, 2019)

niketplos said:


> Not sure yet, I have a bunch of old telefunken BC ones I could try.


Sweet!!!
I was thinking of trying to sub some... 
I got an extra board and I was thinking about some mods for it


----------



## wastedspaceman (Sep 10, 2019)

What's the gain mod? Really interested in building this


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 10, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> What's the gain mod? Really interested in building this


Just on the first set of boards the gain is like an attenuator... there’s a mod to make it go clockwise... if you haven’t ordered a board yet you don’t have to worry about it


----------



## wastedspaceman (Sep 10, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Just on the first set of boards the gain is like an attenuator... there’s a mod to make it go clockwise... if you haven’t ordered a board yet you don’t have to worry about it


Good to know. Yeah I haven't ordered yet, waiting for another board to drop.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 10, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> Good to know. Yeah I haven't ordered yet, waiting for another board to drop.


Yeah it’ll be revised on the next board...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 11, 2019)

Looking good!  Nice clean build.  That gold stomp switch is posh!  

If you're gonna try swapping transistors, try it with Q7 removed and see what you think of the sound.

What's the deal with the CC resistors?


----------



## niketplos (Sep 12, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looking good!  Nice clean build.  That gold stomp switch is posh!
> 
> If you're gonna try swapping transistors, try it with Q7 removed and see what you think of the sound.
> 
> What's the deal with the CC resistors?


Thanks! When I get another board i'll try that, going to socket all the transistors

The original pedal has them (though not throughout the pedal), but just for looks. I love the way CC resistors look and thought it would look fitting for a pedal that's replicating a vox conqueror.


----------



## Robusto (Oct 17, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Just on the first set of boards the gain is like an attenuator... there’s a mod to make it go clockwise... if you haven’t ordered a board yet you don’t have to worry about it



I ordered this board about a month ago and it's sitting waiting. Is there some way to tell visually if I have the old or new?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 17, 2019)

Robusto said:


> I ordered this board about a month ago and it's sitting waiting. Is there some way to tell visually if I have the old or new?


The new ones have these numbers on the lower left side


----------

